# Open Jam Session



## curado10 (Mar 7, 2014)

-My cousin and I are starting a local jam, and will be playing Sunday August 16, in the Demi John area. We play more of the older country from the 80's and 90's, with some older rock and blues
-kicked in. We are looking for more musicians to sit in with us. Call, or text if interested, we can discuss further. 
Michael Schaatt
979-922-9380


----------

